# Topics > AI in car and transport > Personal electric transport, micromobility >  RocketSkates, smart electric skates, ACTON Inc., Altadena, California, USA

## Airicist

Manufacturer - ACTON INC.

"ACTON RocketSkates: World's First Smart Wearable Mobility" on Kickstarter

----------


## Airicist

ACTON RocketSkates Kickstarter Campaign 

Published on Jul 8, 2014




> The ACTON R Rocketskates™ are Wearable Mobility. Remote-free, Strap-in, Smart electric skates.

----------


## Airicist

Feet on: ACTON's RocketSkates at CES 

Published on Jan 7, 2015




> Mashable's Lance Ulanoff goes for a ride wearing ACTON's Rocket Skates, the world's first remote-free, strap-in, smart electric skates.

----------


## Airicist

RocketSkates are hard to ride, but awesome — CES 2015 

Published on Jan 9, 2015




> We got the chance to ride the Acton RocketSkates at the 2015 Consumer Electronics Show, which wasn't easy. But in expert mode on the R6, you can go 12 miles per hour with a range of 6 miles.

----------


## Airicist

Test Riding the "Rocket Skates"! 

Published on Jan 20, 2015




> Here's something we didn't expect to test at CES. Acton's RocketSkates was a Kickstarted invention to put electric motorized wheels on your shoes. Will puts on a pair of these futuristic skates to try to learn how to move around in them, and then chats with its inventor to learn how this idea came about.

----------


## Airicist

Fazein ACTON RocketSkates

Published on Mar 4, 2016




> Fazein Acton Global, a Silicon Valley-based startup, has on demo their Rocket Skates, a pair of powered skates that run on rechargeable batteries and allow the wearer to move faster. The skates are available in different models differentiated only by price and battery runtime. Prices start at US$399 for the cheapest model.

----------

